# Bitter Apple On Leash - Bad Idea?



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I highly doubt it would make him dislike the leash, but if he is anything like my golden, that bitter apple spray doesn't work for crap anyway lol.

Sounds just like a baby puppy that wants to play. Shorten the leash to keep him at heel and keep him distracted from the leash. Teach him to heel well and reward him when he is walking along like a good dog. I had to give Einstein constant verbal praise at that age when he was walking correctly, between that and teaching him to heel and not walk on peoples lawns, etc. he was so distracted he never played with the leash. Even lean down to pet him while telling him he is good while walking, I think this is very important while they are learning and keeps them calmer.

When you are putting it on, make him sit (reward with treat) and stay for like 15 secs (reward with treat). Then put the leash on. If he tries to go for the leash, correct him and make him stay sitting at attention all over again. Don't put it on and reward him with a walk if he keeps going for the leash. Eventually he will get that he has to sit and stay and not go after the leash to get his walk. Of course give him another treat and lots of praise when he stays and doesn't nip the leash.

Do the same sit and stay technique when it's feeding time. Until he can stay while you put the food down and only go for it with the release word, don't give him the food.


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

good advice ^


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

My 9 weeks old pup have that issue is that she like to bite and hold leash in her mouth while walking with me. I thought about spray a bitter apple on leash but unsure if that would work. I need to figure out how to prevent this before her first day of puppy class.


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2014)

My boy loves the taste of bitter apple, so that didn't work for me haha.

Though when we changed to a leather leash over the braided nylon he stopped biting, he liked the feel of the braided leash is his mouth better, he could get a really good grip on it.


----------

